# Star Trek Lower Decks: Erster Trailer der Comedy-Serie veröffentlicht; Kommentare wegen Fan-Reaktionen deaktiviert?



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Lower Decks: Erster Trailer der Comedy-Serie veröffentlicht; Kommentare wegen Fan-Reaktionen deaktiviert?*

						CBS hat einen ersten Trailer zu Star Trek: Lower Decks veröffentlicht. Dem Trailer nach handelt es sich bei der Zeichentrickserie eindeutig um Comedy, angesiedelt zwischen The Next Generation und Star Trek: Picard. Dieses Konzept kommt nicht bei allen Fans gut an: CBS hat die Kommentarfunktion auf Youtube mittlerweile deaktiviert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Lower Decks: Erster Trailer der Comedy-Serie veröffentlicht; Kommentare wegen Fan-Reaktionen deaktiviert?*


----------



## OField (14. Juli 2020)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass es so einigen Fans nicht in den Kragen passt, aber ich finde diesen Schwachsinn amüsant. Future Rama im Star Trek Setting.


----------



## sunburst1988 (14. Juli 2020)

Warum?

Kann man die Witze nicht den Fans überlassen? Ist die Serie am Ende sogar Canon?

Jedenfalls kein Verlust, dass es ausserhalb der U.S.A. erstmal nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## slasher (14. Juli 2020)

Tja, als Trekkie muss man schon ein dickes Fell haben und mittlerweile ein dickes Portemonnaie.

Aber an sich würde ichs mir angucken. Schlimmer als Discovery oder Picard kann es eigentlich nicht mehr werden


----------



## dustyjerk (14. Juli 2020)

Ich werd's mir (falls irgendwie die Möglichkeit geschaffen wird) auch anschauen. Fand den Trailer eigentlich ganz recht spaßig.


----------



## Zuriko (14. Juli 2020)

Wenn man bedenkt dass "Galaxy Quest" einer der besten Star Trek Filme ist - obwohl nur eine Star Trek Parodie - dann muss ich mir das auf jeden Fall mal ansehen.


----------



## mkm2907 (14. Juli 2020)

Menschen ohne Humor sind eine aussterbende Rasse. Zum Glück werden es immer weniger, denn diese Serie wird auch den größten und seriösesten Fan zum Schmunzeln bringen. Sollte er aber in lautes Gelächter ausbrechen, dann werden wahre Wunder geschehen. Spitzen Ohren werden runder werden, die weißen Haare werden dunkel gefärbt und Q wird eine Kuh.


----------



## paladin60 (14. Juli 2020)

Sieht schonmal ganz interessant aus, wenn sie es mit dummen Humor nicht übertreiben dürfte das recht lustig werden.
The Orville hat ja gezeigt das eine Star Trek Komödie funktionieren kann.


----------



## Kraizee (14. Juli 2020)

Mich sprach der Trailer sehr an, ich hab voll Bock drauf  Und wehe, einer sagt was gegen Captain Picard!


----------



## SimonG (14. Juli 2020)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Star Treck, aber ein bisschen animierte Weltraumblödelei könnte ich mir schon antun.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juli 2020)

Man hätte vielleicht auch einfach einen The Orville Klon machen können, wenn es unbedingt komisch sein soll. Besser gut kopiert als schlecht selbst gemacht. Aber nein, man will es selbst machen... Weil Gründe.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juli 2020)

The Orville hat den Anspruch, Star Trek mit etwas Humor zu sein und macht zumindest den ersten Teil sehr gut. Diese Serie möchte offensichtlich ein vom klassischen Aufbau abweichendes Story-Format nutzen und nicht einfach nur ein Sprüche in eine normale Star-Trek-Folge klopfen.


----------



## Arcbound (14. Juli 2020)

Würde ich mir definitiv angucken, musste beim Trailer schon das ein oder andere Mal lachen


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Juli 2020)

das ist jetzt alles was Star trek nicht sein konnte/durfte. ich freu mich drauf


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Sorry da muß ich passen. Ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall.


----------



## AncientDoomSlayer (15. Juli 2020)

Kommt bei mir auch nicht gut an -> sehe ich mir einfach nicht an.

Da muss man ja nicht ausrasten, einfach nicht sehen reicht doch völlig aus!


----------

